# Help With Sound System



## chapalarga (Mar 8, 2008)

I just posted this in the car audio section but it also has intergration with my old systems to an extent so if you could help me i just got a 93 corrado slc stock sound system with cd changer in rear and i wanted to know a few things:
- cd changer wont eject cartridge but im not sure if it is even getting any power to it? How do I check it?
- is there any FAQs or diagrams on the actual setup? 
- im thinking of getting the Sony CDXGT610UI for my deck it comes with a changer control but will it work with the stock changer?
- any good speakers or subs/ im thinking or using so OZ audio subs, speakers im still in doubt?
- and i am a newbie to sound systems by learn fast as long as it is explained well i cant do it if not i can get the technical jargon decoded to my understanding
Any help or suggestions would be a greatly appreciated as well as things i should look into such as good setups thanks


----------

